# Surf Fishing Rods



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is the best place to purchase rods for surf fishing? I will be mounting spinning reels on them. I haven't been anywhere that had much of a inventory.Any advice on size and lenght. Thank You in advance.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

gulf breeze bait and tackle (next to taped off waffle house) has a bunch, depends on your budget, if your thrifty, any wallmart rod will do. Im a big fan of ugly sticks myself. best deal for the money.

TRP


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Other than my custom rods, I get most of my local rods at Bass Pro. My main surf rod is a 11' heavy(fast action) Catmaxx rod. It is a beast that can handles all types of fish. Most people use 12' + rods for surf fishing, but I prefer shorter rods.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Im a big fan of ugly sticks myself. best deal for the money.
> 
> TRP


:thumbup:


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, i just bought a surf rod and reel combo off of tackledirect.com. It's a 10' spinnfisher with a nice big sargus reel on it and it's still on sale for 99$. Was pretty great until the truck lid fell and smashed it. Still gonna use the reel though and will probably buy a new one this summer.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

GBBT usually has the Star Rod Ariel series. Good bang for the buck (about the same price as the Ugly stick, but lighter). The 11 footers have been a good fit for my spinning reels. Same rods come under the Sea Striker name. I striped and re-wrapped at 10' Sea Striker with a plate seat and shrinkwrap grip to lighten it up. Now my "go to" rod for convention reels.

I've fished with the Penn Spinfishers before. It would be hard to beat the combo Paolo mentioned above for the price (watch out for shipping cost). Ande' makes a light surf rod that has worked well for a couple of friends. I used to see them at Walmart, but more likely at Dick's. The Walmart in Destin had a great selection of rods last time I was there. The local Walmarts have downsized fishing and have a poor selection of surf rods, IMHO.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Shipping is free on orders 200$ or more. Under that, not sure what shipping would be.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

academy has some economy long rods in the 50 - 60 range.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

If your getting one for a spinning reel i recommend a 12ft Penn Power stick you can order online almost anywhere, bass pro shop carries them or Dizzy Lizzy will order it for you . Daiwa M-cast 15ft is best for a cassting rod. The Power stick runs 90 to 120$ but is well worth it.


----------

